#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Link secundário não assume quando o link principal da operadora cai.

## cleytonsta

Olá amigo boa noite. Acompanho o fórum a um bom tempo mas nunca criei nenhum tópico. Caso eu esteja fazendo algo errado, por gentileza me informem.

Vamos ao que interessa. Eu trabalho em uma empresa onde possuímos diversos equipamentos e um deles é uma RB 450G que deixei a cargo de prover internet através de 2 links um de 25mb e um outro de 35 mb. Ambos são da mesma operadora GVT porem quando um cai, no caso a primário o secundário não assume deixando a conexão lenta e com o recebimento e envio de pacotes muito aquém daquilo que costumamos trafegar normalmente. 

Utilizo um balance pcc, com o link de 35 MB como primário distancia 1, e o link de 25 mb como secundário distancia 2. 
os modems estão roteados. Alguém pode dar uma força.

----------


## felipeandrade55

Amigo, se vc usa pcc nao teria de ter um link de backup e sim usar simultaneamente os dois, sendo que teria duas rotas pra cada, uma balanceada e uma padrão sendo que as padrao sim teriam distancias diferentes, mas as balaceadas nao precisam pois mao fazem concorrencia uma pra outra. Da uma olhada mas pode ser que vc não esteja com pcc ativo.

----------


## Reinan

Isso ocorre porque o link x cai mais o modem ainda está ligado fornecendo Ip, as configurações até podem estar corretas mais recomendo colocar os modens em bridge...

----------


## minelli

Boa noite Cleitonsta a solução é simples basta por Check-Gateway como ping. 
Isso deve resolver seu problema isso se entendi o que precisa.

----------


## alexrock

> Boa noite Cleitonsta a solução é simples basta por Check-Gateway como ping. 
> Isso deve resolver seu problema isso se entendi o que precisa.


Me intrometendo no post, mais já tive problemas usando dessa forma, geralmente com o modem roteado o gateway é o modem, quando ele fica sem conexão o ping para o modem continua funcionando, dessa forma, a queda da conexão não é detectada. Para resolver eu testava alguma coisa da operadora mais "lá de dentro", tipo um roteador interno deles (descobria pelo tracert).

----------


## netuai

> Me intrometendo no post, mais já tive problemas usando dessa forma, geralmente com o modem roteado o gateway é o modem, quando ele fica sem conexão o ping para o modem continua funcionando, dessa forma, a queda da conexão não é detectada. Para resolver eu testava alguma coisa da operadora mais "lá de dentro", tipo um roteador interno deles (descobria pelo tracert).


Tambem ja fiz assim, dai criei uma regra que quando o roteador deles parasse a regra desativava a rota padrão deixando a rota secundaria ativa, assim que voltasse a rota ativava novamente...

----------


## Fael

*Um tópico legal pra resolver seu problema.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=171322
Tem um Script pra justamente o que você quer.*

----------


## cleytonsta

Ola amigo obrigado por ter respondido. Eu já tentei fazem algo do tipo porem sem sucesso devido não encontrar um bom material ensinando. Vc teria um tutoria de como fazer?

----------


## cleytonsta

Utilizo o sistema de balanceamento sim colega, obrigado por dar uma força a questão é que eu insisto em utilizar os modens roteados. E o mikrotik funciona com sistema roteados sem problema e o balanceamento é por demais funcional. porem o problema é que o link distância 1 fica normal quando o de distancia 2 cai. Porem quando acontece o inverso para de funcionar.

----------


## netuai

de um tracert na rede 01, anote os ips externos, o primeiro ip fixo de borda deve resolver, faça o mesmo com a rede 02, no mikrotik que faz o balance faça o seguinte:
*Clique em Tools
*Netwatch
Adicione um evente clicando em +
* Em host coloque o ip fixo de borda da operadora do link 01
*Interval coloque o tempo de checagem da regra que você julgar melhor, pode ser coisa de 2 minutos
* timeout coloque tempo maximo suportado por um ping, tipo 100ms ou mais eu deixo em 500

Na aba up
coloque a seguinte regra :

ip
route
enable "nome da rota do link 01 sem aspas"

* Na aba Down coloque a seguinte regra

ip
route
disable "nome da rota do link 01 sem aspas"

______________________________________________________________________

Para o link 02 coloque as seguintes regras:

Adicione um evente clicando em +
* Em host coloque o ip fixo de borda da operadora do link 01
*Interval coloque o tempo de checagem da regra que você julgar melhor, pode ser coisa de 2 minutos
* timeout coloque tempo maximo suportado por um ping, tipo 100ms ou mais eu deixo em 500

Na aba up
coloque a seguinte regra :

ip
route
enable "nome da rota do link 02 sem aspas"

* Na aba Down coloque a seguinte regra

ip
route
disable "nome da rota do link 02 sem aspas"

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

basta por dois gateway de saída o principal check ping e distancia 1 o segundo só distancia 2 e pronto, sem script nada, só isso mesmo

----------


## netuai

O problema e que ele ja disse que os modens estao roteados se o link parar o mk continua pingando o gatway e nao vira o link, dai este metodo nao funciona para ele




> basta por dois gateway de saída o principal check ping e distancia 1 o segundo só distancia 2 e pronto, sem script nada, só isso mesmo

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

putz cometi um erro em não ler, desculpas, roteador e mais complicado...

----------


## netuai

acontece...

----------


## cleytonsta

Exato colega testarei hj a noite sua sugestão, creio que era algo deste tipo que eu estava procurando. Espero que funcione. Muito obrigado hj a noite posto os resultados.

----------


## netuai

> Exato colega testarei hj a noite sua sugestão, creio que era algo deste tipo que eu estava procurando. Espero que funcione. Muito obrigado hj a noite posto os resultados.


Veja ai e deixe mensagame aqui, se eu conseguir te ajudo

----------


## Zarttron

Se for adsl ou afins, coloca em bridge o moden e check gateway que ja resolve. Agora se for diferente usa netwatch, como os colegas já mencionaram.

----------


## cleytonsta

Amigos eu estou super feliz em ter ajuda de todos vocês. Já estou com um emulador do mikrotik rodando e fazendo os testes conforme todas as dicas que vocês me deram. Estou viajando a trabalho e monitorando a rede remotamente por isso não irei aplicar nenhuma configuração no momento pra não arriscar. Fim de semana meto a mão na massa. Valeu muito obrigado a todos espero fechar o tópico amigos moderadores no máximo até segunda feira.

----------

